# MIUI-Infrastructure Mode Tether



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a Transformer Prime and my main internet connection is a tether from my DX. So it got an update that now prevents it from connecting to ad-hoc networks. This puts me out of luck because my MIUI droid will only tether in ad-hoc mode. So I'm looking for some help as too:
1. Finding a way to infrastructure tether on ANY version of MIUI
2. Infrastructure tether on the next best rom, preferably something 2nd-init.

I'm hopelessly in love with MIUI, and would really dread going to another rom, but I suppose I might if I have to.

If i can't figure anything out in a few days...anyone interested in a Transformer Prime?







Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Seems to me that the problem isn't your phone its your transformer. I had the same problem with my THRiVE. I would see if there is a dev working on an ad hoc patch for the prime.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot of people over on XDA trying to find a fix, but I'm able to connect to a D2 on Liberty3 with infrastructure support no problem. Just kinda a bummer, thanks for the response though.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MIUI is missing the lib files for infrastructure I believe. Its something that is currently a "work-in-progress".

I can't remember correctly but the old Milestone base or the Froyo base before it moved to GB and the Defy base may have the files to make it run in that mode. I've always used ad-hoc so I never tested it. But on current versions there is not a fix - yet. You could try an older version of the ROM on the old setup and see if it works, but the Milestone/Froyo bases are not as stable and don't get near as good of battery life as the current builds.

One suggestion is to use Boot Manager for the interim and when you need to infrastructure mode you could boot to one of the other ROMs, i.e. Liberty which works fine.

I believe it is just an MIUI specific problem. I believe CM7 has working infrastructure mode, and its 2nd-init. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here, however.


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmmm, alright, thanks a bunch. I think I'll toss a coin between CM7 or Froyo MIUI first, then if all else fails go to Liberty. Thank goodness for backups!


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Ive got hostap mode in yellow wireless tether on every 2nd init rom except miui (one more reason for my utter distaste for miui) and encICS. Imho the 2init roms have superior hotspot capabilities since they are blurless...but idk...how much for the transformer?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

nodixe said:


> Ive got hostap mode in yellow wireless tether on every 2nd init rom except miui (one more reason for my utter distaste for miui) and encICS. Imho the 2init roms have superior hotspot capabilities since they are blurless...but idk...how much for the transformer?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Problem is MIUI is missing the Hostapd bin in /system/bin, and instead has hostap.


----------



## SkiBum1207 (Oct 12, 2011)

razgriz8426 said:


> Hmmm, alright, thanks a bunch. I think I'll toss a coin between CM7 or Froyo MIUI first, then if all else fails go to Liberty. Thank goodness for backups!


Actually you dont have to go back to the froyo builds, DXC did a few milestone based builds on GB. The last one he did was 1.9.30 and is here: http://goo-inside.me/miui/shadow/MIUI.us_Shadow_1.9.30_Eng_Deo_ZipA_Signed_DXC.zip; I stuck with it for awhile to keep the tethering and its a solid build!


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey thanks guys. I kinda forgot about this as I ended up going to 1.9.9, but I'm going to look into that 1.9.30 because even with my extended battery this thing is draining fast, not to mention the bugs. I actually came here to download the Liberty build, but chances are I'd be back to MIUI within 2 days...

@nodixe I have it listed for 600 with a case and a clear skinomi. I really do like it, especially now that I can tether again, but its kinda a toss up with the money. So if someone wanted to buy it, I'd let it go, but I'm not going to force it. The dock is on it's way, and then I might fall in love, you never know!


----------

